# Лечим шею, спину, поясницу



## SSA (4 Май 2018)

Решил написать сюда, так как сам когда-то оказался заболевшим и искал способ излечиться. Благодаря этому сайту и опыту других людей смог помочь себе сам. Может кому пригодиться мой опыт с подбором упражнений.

               Если коротко, то предыстория такая. Пять лет назад сорвал спину. В поликлинике сделали рентген, таблетки, больничный. Через две недели стало легче, но впереди был отпуск, и поездка в поезде после которой не смог ходить, так как появилась боль в спиге, которая стала отдавать из поясничного отдела в правую ногу. Весь отпуск, чтобы хоть как-то ходить, мазал Финалгон в область поясницы, и так до возвращения на постоянное место жительства. По приезду сразу пошел к рекомендованному мануальному терапевту, который поругал, что не пришел сразу. После двух посещений сказал, что вправил позвонки на место и рекомендовал подкачаться, походить в спортзал. Боль действительно перестала отдавать в ногу, но остались резкие опоясывающие спазмы по спине и животу. Упражнения в квартире с гантелями не помогали, а ходить в спортзал не было времени. Боли по среди спины оставались, и особенно проявлялись в рабочее время во время сидения на стуле.

                Через пару лет начало болеть где-то между косточками на шее. Вначале думал, что это от неудобной подушки, так как боли были только ночью и по утрам, а днем проходили. Но раз, как-то после езды на машине с приоткрытым окном шея перестала поворачиваться и боли в шеи обосновались постоянно. В местной бесплатной поликлинике все свалили на остеохондроз, выписали таблетки и дали больничный.

               Через две недели ничего не прошло. Решил сам сделать МРТ: протрузии С6-С7 и С5-С6 по 2,5 мм. Сходил в платную клинику: опять таблетки и дали лист с ЛФК. Только в ЛФК все под ряд, что для чего не понятно. Но это было то, после чего я полез в интернет искать как лечиться.

               В инете нашел очень хороший видеокурс «Сам себе мануальный терапевт». Благодаря ему смог снять спазмы мышц шеи, и она опять стала поворачиваться. Если надумаете воспользоваться, выбирайте себе упражнения, только сильно не переусердствуйте, не нравиться или опасаетесь – не делайте.

               На этом сайте нашел пару опытов лечения небольших грыж спины с помощью скамьи для гиперэкстензии, а боли в шеи плаваньем в бассейне. Бассейн отпал по причине удаленности и занятости на работе, а скамья для гиперэкстензии по причине отсутствия места для размещения. Но так как болела шея и спина решил экспериментировать. Из плавания понял, что нужно укрепить мышцы плеч.

               Упражнение: взять по гантели в руки, поднимать плечи – 10 раз. Вес нормировать по самочувствию мышц, надрываться не стоит и опасно (так как врачи запрещают поднимать тяжелое при протрузиях).

               Вместо доски решил использовать диван (он в виде буквы Г) ложась на живот на малую часть и цепляясь пальцами ног, где спинка. Тогда половина груди свисает над диваном и можно сгибаться и разгибаться (конечно не так полностью, как на доске для гиперэкстензии).

                Мышцы спины оказались очень слабыми, поэтому сразу пошли мышечные боли. Рекомендую начинать с очень малого количества повторов, постепенно увеличивая и доведя до 40-50 раз. Для увеличения нагрузки на мышцы шеи и плеч рекомендую положить руки на голову и при расслаблении (сгибании) опускать рядом с головой, а при разгибании спины расправлять (не снимая ладоней с головы) по типу крыльев.

                Упражнения только для мышц шеи.
                Лягте на пол (диван) на бок. Поднимайте голов вверх. Так для правого и левого бока. Не более 20-25 раз. Начинать нужно с малого повтора раз, пока мышцы не укрепятся.
                Эти упражнения хороши для средней части спицы и шеи.

                Для мышц поясницы и таза: лягте на пол или диван на живот. Поднимайте ноги вверх 25-30 раз. Угол подъема будет небольшой, но вполне достаточно, чтобы пропали боли в области крестца и таза. Внимание! Это упражнение выполнять очень осторожно и первоначально не более 5 раз, доведя к концу месяца до 30. Так как мышцы тех, кто не ведет активный образ жизни настолько ослабевают, что могут после тренировки появится сильные боли в спине. Мое первое знакомство с этим упражнение привело в поликлинику. Перенапряжение мышц вызвало спазмы в спине с защемлением нерва идущего в правую ногу (не мог стоять на пальцах одной ноги). Конечно все прошло через 2-3 дней и после применения пластыря Вольтарен, но было очень неприятно. К упражнениям вернулся уже обученным таким образом и начал уже с 5 раз.

                Для тех, у кого от сидения за компьютером начинает болеть между лопатками рекомендую такой упражнение. Лягте на пол, как будто собираетесь отжиматься. Начните отжимайтесь не на ладонях, а на локтях. Амплитуда отжимания будет мала, так как задействованы только мышцы плеч и спины (как раз между лопатками). Боли пройдут уже после 2-3 вечеров тренировки.

               Как показала практика все упражнения лучше всего делать через день, но в начале занятий ежедневно (примерно 3-4 недели), пока мышцы не укрепятся. Так же рекомендую очень хорошие витамины – Берокка. Их мне рекомендовал мануальный терапевт. Дорогие, но действительно хорошие. По 30 штук в упаковке.

               Так как малоподвижный образ жизни приводит к таким неприятным последствиям рекомендую наряду с упражнениями для спины делать упражнения для пресса: их два: подъем ног лежа (для низа живота) и подъем туловища из положения лежа – стандартное упражнение (для верха живота).
               Выздоравливайте!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (4 Май 2018)

Давно такой галиматьи на Форуме не читал! 
Здоровому человеку такие упражнения вредны, а больному тем более.
Да и рекламируемые поливитамины ничем не лучше отечественного "Компливита".
Хотя если найдутся желающие поэкспериментировать со своим здоровьем, то никто не может им это запретить.


----------

